# petition to let the muppets stay!



## Imbrium (Oct 30, 2012)

post a pic of yer muppet friend (or yourself if you is one) if you wants the muppets to be allowed to stay in da bunneh chat!

here's me wif my muppet Nala:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Oct 30, 2012)

I wants da muffets to stay. I is best of friends with Houdini and Daisy Mae. I dink dat Muffet is a cutie. Yes, yes, yes let dem stay.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 30, 2012)

I would likes to stay here and chatz with all of my friends....


----------



## Missy (Oct 30, 2012)

I fink that is a wise idea. Make a muffet chat and stay here You will be safe here


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 30, 2012)

We awl lubs everybun, no matter what de looks like! Wes awl differnt wooking and dats a good fink! Bunnahs are all abouts lub, we don neebs hate here. Pwebs be nice Fraggles. :cry2


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 31, 2012)

Dis is me...iz a muppet! I like chatting wif my muppet friends! My brothers aren't muppets but dey fink Iz a real bun!


----------



## lauratunes12 (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness Kat I squee'd for reals. Baby muppet! 

Forget about Fraggles, I decided I wike muppets!
-Faith


----------



## CosmosMomma (Nov 1, 2012)

I wike muppets and hoppers (us non-muppets are hoppers sayz momma). I wuv everybun.

Nala is my muppet sister from a diffwent mister (and a different mama) so I wantz her to stay foreber!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 1, 2012)

Winston is a Muppet too.






And my main Muppet Daisy Mae.






We will all stand together.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 1, 2012)

*KittyKatMe wrote: *


> Dis is me...iz a muppet! I like chatting wif my muppet friends! My brothers aren't muppets but dey fink Iz a real bun!


you's always been our favoritest baby bunny! you looks kinda wike a baby nala and you is SUPER cute! squee!


----------



## Anaira (Nov 2, 2012)

I vote no. Muppets are double-dealing, and untrustworthy, and eat behind our backs...

Muppet, you haven't yet paid up.onder:


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 2, 2012)

this is wrong petition for that ssd:

this thread is only for bunns who LIKE da muppets! ssd:


----------



## Anaira (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh, I love muppets. When they share with me...


----------



## CosmosMomma (Nov 2, 2012)

If you like muppets you can't vote no on dis petition Reuben! ssd: 

I wuv all my muppet fwends. <3 Nala, Muppet, Winston, Daisy, Houdini, Da baby muppet (sowwy I don't know your name :c ), and all da ofer muppets <3 :biggrin:


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Nov 2, 2012)

Niambi:
SOOOSKA, my mom says "Winston is GORGEOUS! be still my beating heart!"
Mom says she still wants a muppet, even though I'm not sure why she'd want any other rabbit when she has ME!


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 2, 2012)

*Anaira wrote: *


> Oh, I love muppets. When they share with me...


Nala is picky eater, she lets me eat almost all da veggies and more than my share of pellets!


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 2, 2012)

Iz not a muppet, but my bro Adeline (da baby muppet) is. My mom iz a muppet too and my sis. Adeline doesn't like veggies either! I am in the same boat as you, Gaz... I am a whole-hearted YES!!!

~Cher


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 19, 2012)

*Daisy Mae* Here.

What's happening in the *Muppet Kingdom*?

Haven't heard anything for a while.

*Big Hugs*

*Daisy Mae*


----------

